# Greatest mass in classical music of renaissance



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Never though i would say this but i enjoy mass or missa(latin) anyway before i though all ancient
missa had the same format, they were predictable thus said boring.

But eventually after hearing countless mass, i find some works very interresting Ockeghem mass de plus en plus was an eye opener, but i am saying this because im strongly in his music now.

But all pierre de la rue left us great mass, mister Obrecht ect...

So you should not be turned of by missa, this is not just religious music it's polyphonic masterpiece
what about Obrecht great Missa super maria zart per se, than tell me your view on em if your a newbie to mass or a mass hater...Have you try messe de notre dame by Guillaume de Machaut on graindelavoix ensemble, maybe you should(even if it's not renaissance)

For the others that truly enjoy a good mass there is nothing i can say more since it would be futile except name your greatest mass maybe and composer?

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I really love renaissance masses, and don't really care to say which is "the greatest", but since you ask Josquin-Missa Pange Lingua & Victoria-Officium Defunctorum are the ones I've heard the most. I listen more often to motets


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

Um... this'un, maybe?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

For all its historical significance, I actually wouldn't select Missa Papae Marcelli as one of my very favorites. 

Brumel's Missa Et ecce terrae motus (Earthquake mass) is one of the best
Josquin's Missa Pange Lingua (mentioned above) 
Ockeghem's Missa Prolationum
Byrd has a couple of great ones

It's hard to choose.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I like English masses- Taverner, Frye, Dunstable, Ludford. They're a bit less unctuous that the Flemish and French counterparts. 

I also like earlier more than later. Machaut more tha Josquin, for similar reasons.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Dufay - Missa L'homme arme

I used to be kind of obsessed with the credo. I even learned to play parts of it on the piano, usually just the superius with some improvised chords, because my sight-reading skills are extremely poor. Heck, I often hum parts of it.


----------

